# Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin....

also ich hab vor, mir ein BB zu zu legen.

Hier mal ein paar Fragen:

Fische fangen is ja schön und gut, aber wohin damit auf dem Wasser???

Welche Ausrüstung wird einem per Gestz vorgeschrieben auf der Ostsee? ( Rettungsweste, Taschenschlampe etc.)

Ich wiege zur Zeit 110 kg, reicht ein BB mit 150 kg Tragfähigkeit oder wird das ne nasse Angelegenheit?

Flossen kurz oder lang? Habt ihr da Empfehlungen???

reicht für`s erste wa???

Danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten...:vik:​


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Nimm lieber 2 Bellyboote sicher ist sicher alles andere erfährst du hier lesender Weise ,nichts für ungut ,aber das mußte aus mir raus :m


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Ach Ossi HWI Willkommen hier im Board|wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Zwei BB ? Brauch ich dann 4 Flossen? :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Moin Moin ,


OssiHWI schrieb:


> Moin Moin....
> 
> also ich hab vor, mir ein BB zu zu legen.
> 
> ...




Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

und wo lass ich die gefangenen Fische wenn ich unterwegs bin? Setzkescher fällt ja aus. ;+


----------



## gallus (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

He Micha,

Du meinst doch sicherlich die RTV`s älterer Bauart?!;+

Die Neuen scheinen ja irgendwie Platzangst 
zu haben..


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> und wo lass ich die gefangenen Fische wenn ich unterwegs bin? Setzkescher fällt ja aus. ;+


Moin.. es gibt so genannte Fischgalgen, die du nebenbei am BB schwimmen lassen kannst. Dort machste die Fische fest und sie bleiben frisch


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> und wo lass ich die gefangenen Fische wenn ich unterwegs bin? Setzkescher fällt ja aus. ;+


 
Am Galgen hängend im Wasser. 

Bei deinem Gewicht, würde ich mir gleich etwas ordendliches kaufen. Kennebec, Fish cat oder dergleichen.

#h


----------



## gallus (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin.. es gubt so geannte Fischgalgen, die du nebenbei am BB schwimmen lassen kannst. Dort machste die Fische fest und sie bleiben frisch





@Ossi
Die gibt´s auch bei Guido in der Abc-Strasze..


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

wo findet man einen Fischgalgen? gibt es die zu kaufen?


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> wo findet man einen Fischgalgen? gibt es die zu kaufen?


 

gut habsch schon gefunden.....


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



gallus schrieb:


> @Ossi
> Die gibt´s auch bei Guido in der Abc-Strasze..


 

gibt es da auch Jahrekarten? dann würd ich das eventuell gleich mal mit nem Besuch verbinden....


----------



## gallus (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Ja,die gibt´s dort auch..


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Och Mööööönsch... hab ich ja nu auch gelesen... Wenns mal flott gehen muss


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Moinsen und nen Fishcat 4 gibs bei mir gell#6


----------



## OssiHWI (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen und nen Fishcat 4 gibs bei mir gell#6


 

und was kostet der Spaß????


----------



## goeddoek (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Dafür gibts die PN oder den Kleinanzeigenbereich :q


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

das weiß ich . Asche auf mein Haupt ich hatte gehofft das auf Lolloland das internet noch kein Thema nicht ist :c.Ubrigens dezente Werbung , meinen Respekt :m


----------



## fimo (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> gut habsch schon gefunden.....



...Moin, ich habe immer eine Kordel dabei und fädele das Band durch die Kiemen rein, durch den Mund raus, Schlaufe und hake das alles per Karabiner ans Belly... Schau einfach iom Supermarkt nach diesem Platikband nach..
 #hfimo


----------



## fantazia (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Moin,

also ich habe das Guideline Drifter und bin sehr zufrieden.Fische kommen einfach hinter den Sitz in das Netz.Die Flossen sind mit das wichtigste neben der Sicherheitsausrüstung und natürlich einem guten Belly.Kurze Flossen taugen nix für sie Ostsee oder grosse Seen.Tu dir einen gefallen und gehe mit deiner Wathose in einen Taucherladen und kaufe dir vernünftige Geräteflossen.Ich habe dieser hier http://www.unterwasserwelt-history.de/html/flossen_oceanic_vortex_v_12.html 
http://www.taucher.net/edb/Oceanic_Vortex_V12_a5387.html gehen gut ab meine Kollegen kommen nicht hinterher wenn ich Gas gebe |supergri .
Und hier das Belly und ein kleiner Bericht (nicht von mir) http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/p=155428.html .


----------



## blumovic (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Mal ne kleine Frage am Rande: Gibt es auch Geräteflossen für besonders große Füße? Ich hab Größe 49  und passe bestimmt nicht in jede Flosse. Bislang kenne ich nur die Dinger zum schnüren und muss mich jedes mal reinzwängen.


----------



## fantazia (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Moin,

also das Könnte schwierig bis unmöglich werden.Habe Grösse 41-43 oder so bei meiner Wathose und brauche schon Geräteflossen in XL.Eine Alternative wär du kaufst dir eine Wathose ohne Stiefel mit Schlüpfern.Dann extra Füßlinge aus Neopren und mit denen dann in die Geräteflossen.Sons sehe ich schwarz weil Grösse 49 eines Watstiefels entspricht sicher Grösse 55:q bei normalen Neopren Füßlingen wie man sie normal trägt bei Geräteflossen.Die Stiefel nehmen einfach zuviel Platz weg.So Neopren Füßlinge hingegen sind viel schmaler könnte also klappen.


Edit:Habe mal bei Google geguckt also Füßlinge in deiner Grösse gibt also also werden diese auch in Geräteflossen passen denke ich.


----------



## OssiHWI (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

na da hab ich mit Größe 46 ja noch Glück gehabt....#t


----------



## goeddoek (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Nee, keine Bange :m

Ich hab 47 und passe mit Surfschuhen auch noch in die Mares Avanti. Die haben einen zusätzlichen Einsatz. Nimmt man den raus, müsste auch 49 noch passen. Einfach mal in 'nen ordentlichen Laden gehen und anpassen.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du nicht die gleiche Antwort vom Verkäufer bekommst, wie ich: " wieso ? Bei der Schuhgröße brauchst Du doch eigentlich  keine Flossen mehr !" :q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Als ich meine Flossen gekauft hatte, sagte mir mal die Verkäuferin, dass es bis 52 Flossen gibt... Häufig sind diese von bis ausgerichtet  Also sollte es bei dir auch klappen


----------



## blumovic (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

dann kann ich mir ja doch noch hoffnungen machen:vik:
ist ja cool, dass es so viele leidensgenossen in der bb-fraktion gibt
danke euch:vik:


----------



## LarryHH (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Belly Boat fragt mal nach...*

Hallo,
also auf der Ostsee brauchst du, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, nen Anker. Bei derber Strömung kann mann so wenigsten pausieren. Dann würde ich dir zu langen Flossen raten. Ich hab ne Wathose ohne Stiefel... das macht sich besser in den Flossen...
Gruß


----------

